# Holiday pictures of your rats =]



## Andyurgay

Anyone have any holiday themed pictures of their rats?
I took some pictures after letting my boys climb around the christmas tree and it was pretty adorable. The only ones that came out were of Jukka though.
But I thought it would be cute to see other holiday themed ratty pictures =]


----------



## fisherr6

This was my attempt....each one just a second before they tried to eat the "set". Even though they're unaligned they still made a cute Christmas card


----------



## Andyurgay

AW too cute!


----------



## Endgame

Haha these looks really cute, after seeing this thread I want to get holiday pictures of my two but... They will not keep still.


----------



## Andyurgay

lol it's hard. My phone's camera has a lovely flash on it that takes some great pictures even while they are moving around. But I think it helped that Jukka has never been allowed to roam in the livingroom yet, much less in a tree so he was freezing, moving, freezing, ect lol

I wanted some holiday pictures of my girls too but I know it would be useless to try, even with my phone's flash.


----------



## Andyurgay

\
This was the best I got of Brody in the tree. He was knocking glass ornaments on the ground and seemed to just want out so I took him out pretty quickly lol I'll have to think of something else. 
Maybe decorate the girl's hut with some christmas-y stuff and get them peeking their cute little heads out or something.


----------



## MrsTefee

Its a little blurry (we all know how that is) but she had lots of fun in the tree : )


----------



## lalalauren

Thaddius enjoying the tree and extra climbing toys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea

It's not quite holiday "themed", but these are the pictures my husband & I took for our Christmas cards.


----------



## Andyurgay

Awww these are all sooo adorable! Everyone has such beautiful ratties =D


----------



## hrl20100

Rosie:









Roxi:









I am taking more tomorrow or later on this evening. If I get any other good ones (because I didn't get many in that photoshoot!) I'll post them here 
I do have another rat called Rhona. I won't be taking any christmas photos of her because I have only had her a week and she is incredibly skittish. I don't want to frighten her with all the props and camera flash. She'll probably fall off the table!


----------



## fisherr6

Aww all these are precious. I managed to get Rutherford to stay still in a lot of pictures, but I have just that one of Lenny before he took off running x)


----------



## bearsnob

My boy Hannes looking festive! He was more interested in the tree than posing for pictures.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts

All the pictures are amazing!  I love how photogenic rats are!

Here are some of the Christmas-y shots I was able to get this year of my ratties.  They loved the Santa hat!


----------



## NuclearMuse

Some Christmas pictures of my rescue litter <3 



The girl I've been calling Wicca:



The girl I've been calling Calypso. 




One of the 3 boys; no names yet because they've all got an adopter lined up.




One of the girls I unoriginally have been calling "Pinkie" since they started getting markings (except her). Now we just need someone to be "the brain". 





Another boy!





Last boy!





Same boy as above


----------



## hrl20100

More photos of Roxi and Rosie! (Did a second photoshoot yesterday night)


----------



## Andyurgay

Oh my god! Look at those tiny faces =D Soooo precious!


----------



## jlhummel

Here's my Christmas Card this year.


----------



## Kitterpuss

I posted these in another thread so apologies to folks who have already seen them - but heres my holiday pics


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear

These are too much! I wanted to get good holiday photos so bad and kept failing. I am determined! Equipped with a bag of yogies and puffs-- I will get my photograph tomorrow!


----------



## Reedrat

Kevin & Sirius and Siri & Ginny


----------



## jlhummel

Reedrat said:


> Kevin & Sirius and Siri & Ginny


The cute-ness...it's killin' me!


----------



## adjecyca




----------



## Sabatea

I almost forgot to post the pictures of my babies I took about a week ago... Here they are: 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























Dela is the black hooded and Neera is the blue hooded. I must say, I absolutely adore the second picture and the last. XD


----------



## Grawrisher

NuclearMuse said:


> Some Christmas pictures of my rescue litter <3
> 
> 
> 
> The girl I've been calling Wicca:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl I've been calling Calypso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 3 boys; no names yet because they've all got an adopter lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the girls I unoriginally have been calling "Pinkie" since they started getting markings (except her). Now we just need someone to be "the brain".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same boy as above


Oh my goodness they're all do super adorable!!!! I love baby rats so much (and adult rats too, but I can hold more babies all at once than adults  )


----------



## Kipcrash




----------



## Kipcrash

Maggie & October on a last-minute gift we were wrapping c:


----------

